# Bluewater Reel Recommendation



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Just picked up a TFO Bluewater HD.
> Looking for any recommendations for a +15 wt fly reel to go along with it.
> 
> I was hoping not to spend +$500 for a reel but I do realize that you can’t bring a knife to a gun fight and top quality gear is a must.
> ...


New Redington Grande Has definitely peaked my intrest. For now I have a behemoth on my bluewater rod but that’ll change soon.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Otherwise, Your options are a Big 3Tand, Tibor Pacific, Hatch 12+ (with Mid arbor spool), Nautilus NVG monster (perhaps), Mako, or a Seigler. I think Hardy and orvis also makes a big reels


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Would lean towards tibor pacific, they hold a metric Ton of backing and go for good prices used on eBay. The nautilus monster doesn’t have the drag I would want for 14wt plus rod.


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

I recently picked up a brand new Galvan T-14 for $400 to go on my 15 Wt rod. They discontinued that model but they are around. Reel looks solid. Unfortunately I will not be testing it until next year when I take a trip. 
Seen some Tibor Pacifics go for ridiculous low prices on EBay.


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

I just went through this and ended up with a Colton Torrent 1315. $302 brand new. Spool has the tibor look I like and the drag feels really strong. I was able to fit 600yards of Seaguar 80lb hollow core backing. Excited to put it to the test on my 14wt rod.

I really love Tibor reels and my top pick was the pacific but I decided on this colton to save a couple hundred since it will see much less use than my inshore / nearshore reels.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I have not used one in that size, but have heard Galvan reels in that size are nice. I know some of the charter guides who go after mako sharks use them. I would figure those guys are putting them to the ultimate test using them day after day.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Would lean towards tibor pacific, they hold a metric Ton of backing and go for good prices used on eBay. The nautilus monster doesn’t have the drag I would want for 14wt plus rod.


I have a Nautilus Silver King. Entertaining the idea of putting some gel spun on that and running with it.
I am a little concerned about lack of capacity and the drag for larger tuna.

The Galvan T-14-16 and the Colton Torrent look like pretty nice reels. Especially if one can find the Galvan for $400.

With all that said, using the silver king would be the cheapest option. But looks like trying to find a used Tibor pacific maybe the way to go...

We’ve fished a good bit of offshore in the past, just never with fly and I’m trying to marry two passions together offshore and fly.

It just isn’t cheap...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You are just going to have to keep checking with ebay on something good, but near new, hardy used, or lightly used that is still in good shape. That is one of those outfits where a quality reel with a big but smooth drag is important. Don't go cheap, but you can go used but in good shape.

I think that 3-Tand T150 is a solid offshore reel for the money, but I don't see anything used out there on the market. All in, you are looking at just under $600, which puts you over what you are looking to spend.

If I were you, I'd be patient and keep an eye out on all the on-line fly fishing classifieds and ebay. Something is bound to pop up since that is probably the least used outfit out of everything out there. When people start down sizing and cleaning out there closets, those are the 1st to go. Because they are not in high demand, they usually bring less vs initial cost ration, than other quality reels that have more uses.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

Backwater said:


> You are just going to have to keep checking with ebay on something good ... Don't go cheap, but you can go used but in good shape.


Don’t think the silver king would fill the bill?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don’t think the silver king would fill the bill?


No... Maybe, but what are you taking it off of.... your 11/12wt? Then you are stuck with a rod without a reel and I would assume you need that rod to for lighter fish like large cobia, AJ's, BFT, Kingfish, large cudas, smaller sails and other big pelagics (less big tuna and billfish) when you're out there offshore. You wouldn't want to miss those opportunities either, especially since YFT can be hit or miss (or at least misses for me ).


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

Happened to scoop one up off of the classifieds awhile back and put it on a 10 wt H3.
It’s a bit overkill for the rod but still balances well.

Have an Old Florida 8sa on my 12 wt.


The TFO bluewater hd happened to also fall in my lap and I had been looking for an offshore rod for some time.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't think I'd put either on a bluewater rod.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I don't think I'd put either on a bluewater rod.


Gotcha, thanks for the advice.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I've gone through a few big reels (including Tibor's) and ended up succumbing to Mako's...

If you are actually planning on catching real big fish (aka marlin and not 20lb dolphin) would invest a bit here.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> I've gone through a few big reels (including Tibor's) and ended up succumbing to Mako's...
> 
> If you are actually planning on catching real big fish (aka marlin and not 20lb dolphin) would invest a bit here.


What would you suggest?

The $$$ for a Mako isn’t likely going to happen. For me, this is a hobby, not a profession.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

For $300 I wouldn't hesitate to put a Colton Torrent 1315 on a blue water rod. They are routinely used on big bluefin tuna and mako up in the Northeast. Not the newest or lightest design available but the reel is built like a tank. If you want to spend more the tibor Pacific can be found on ebay frequently for $500-600. Those would be my two choices if I was on a budget.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Tibor Pacific seems like next best choice


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> Tibor Pacific seems like next best choice


Seems so.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't overlook an Abel Super 12 filled with gsp or a Super 14 is you can find one.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Fin-Nor, #4


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

From talking with people whose knowledge and opinions I respect, if money is no issue go with Mako. They’re better reels than Tibor. But, and this is the major caveat, the vast majority of us do not have the skill or opportunity to realize the value of that performance so the increased price probably isn’t worth it to most of us.

Which is why I plan on putting a Tibor Pacific on my bluewater stick. I’m not good enough and nor will I likely have enough opportunity to justify a Mako.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

The big Shilton is a good reel. I use them for tarpon but they hold a lot more line than I need for that.

Available online here and there for $500 or so. 

I have gone to larger and larger diameter reels...cranking in three inches per turn on a big fish sucks and the weight difference is not something that I feel.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The shilton looks like Tibor and Abel had a baby together.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Galvan T-16 available if anyone is looking.. Excellent condition $500 shipped.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

el9surf said:


> The shilton looks like Tibor and Abel had a baby together.


Ha...sure do! I’ve been using them on big tarpon at Key West and Holbox for a few years now and for an open dragged reel, they’ve stood up well.


----------

